# Free Website Templates - List of useful sources.



## Fyzbo (Feb 6, 2002)

I find it very useful to start off with a good website template close to what I'm looking for. So I thought it would be useful to make a comprehensive list here at TSG. Add any good sources you know of.

http://www.oswd.org/
http://www.opendesigns.org/
http://www.openwebdesign.org/browse.php
http://www.freewebsitetemplates.com/


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Here is a site I like as well:

http://elated.com/pagekits/

Peace...


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

Some good sites here! I actually just discovered OSWD earlier this week and already used one: http://www.jung-sim-do.com/


----------



## MMJ (Oct 15, 2006)

Yeah, NodeThirtyThree make some great templates with nice designs.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Andreas Viklund has some cool free website templates too:

http://andreasviklund.com/templates/

I've used his "andreas04" template for a site I created for a friend. 

Peace...


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Any other good free template sites out there?

Peace...


----------



## katonca (Aug 10, 2004)

Iron spider helped me a lot in development of my site. I've used his templates and satisfied, plus other good info :up:

http://www.ironspider.ca/


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Here is another free template site:

http://www.freecsstemplates.org/

compliments of caraewilton. 

Peace...


----------



## Fyzbo (Feb 6, 2002)

tomdkat said:


> Here is another free template site:
> 
> http://www.freecsstemplates.org/
> 
> ...


Lots of templates, I just wish it had a search.


----------



## Fyzbo (Feb 6, 2002)

Add another to the list.

http://readytemplates.blogspot.com/


----------



## colinsp (Sep 5, 2007)

Not templates but some great CSS http://www.cssplay.co.uk/

Some good CSS templates http://www.free-css.com/

and http://www.csszengarden.com/


----------



## Temagami (Sep 21, 2008)

Great list!! I guess I'm looking more for the cool background - then to drop a blank window on top - knd of create the canvas first - then deal with the content. So, everyone was looking at that node 33 at one point http://www.nodethirtythree.com/ chekc out that background - simple and cool. Anyone point me in the right direction to snag a few of those?


----------

